# Jiffy Cornbread Mix



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a recipe that calls for this and it isn't available in Canada can someone tell me a sub cornbread recipe to use as a topping on a casserole TIA


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

DakotaBrat said:


> I have a recipe that calls for this and it isn't available in Canada can someone tell me a sub cornbread recipe to use as a topping on a casserole TIA


I would just use a regular cornbread recipe - available on any box or bag of cornmeal or online. If the regular recipe seems too much cornbread for your needs, just cut the recipe in half.

I never buy Jiffy mixes, but aren't they basically just the dry ingredients and then you add the wet ones (milk, egg, melted butter or vegetable oil)? The dry ingredients in a regular recipe is just cornmeal, flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Jiffy mix is a very sweet corn bread mix. My kids call it corn bread cake because it is so sweet.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

The Jiffy is just sweet cornbread, and it only gives me a half pan using a 8inch x 8 inch square pan.
That is to give you a idea how much it makes.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

jamala said:


> Jiffy mix is a very sweet corn bread mix. My kids call it corn bread cake because it is so sweet.


So, if the sweeter flavor is a requirement for the casserole, would it be possible to just add more sugar than you would typically?


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

eyore said:


> The Jiffy is just sweet cornbread, and it only gives me a half pan using a 8inch x 8 inch square pan.
> That is to give you a idea how much it makes.


So, not very much. 

Is there any reason that the OP couldn't just cut a typical recipe in half and add more sugar to make it sweeter?

She/he can't find the Jiffy mix, so I'm just hoping to come up with a reasonable substitution.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

What is the recipe for? Jiffy is very sweet and at least 50% wheat flour. Not really what I would call corn bread. Your substitute really depends on what the recipe is looking for. It might be better with a regular cornbread too, or it might need light and sweet.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

vicker said:


> What is the recipe for? Jiffy is very sweet and at least 50% wheat flour. Not really what I would call corn bread. Your substitute really depends on what the recipe is looking for. It might be better with a regular cornbread too, of it might need light and sweet.


I agree.

It would probably help to know more about the casserole that needs the Jiffy cornbread topping.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry, mis-post.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

If she doesn't need a full recipe then she could cut the recipe in half. The cornmeal I buy says add 1/4 cup sugar for a full recipe, sometimes I add it sometimes I don't. So she could cut the recipe in half then just add half the amount of sugar. I wouldn't add extra then it may be to sweet.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The basic recipe for cornbread is
2Cups cornmeal/ AP four (I just use corneal)
1Teaspoon baking soda
1/2 tspn salt
3 tbsp fat
1lg egg
Enough buttermilk to make stiff batter.
If you want sweet, just add sugar and taste till its where you want it v


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Jiffy is more of a Corn Muffin mix then Corn Bread. They make it not too far from where I'm at.


----------



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Thank you I will half a recipe it was for a hamburger casserole that called for 1 8oz pkg of Jiffy cornbread mix Thought I'd try it can't make pastry always turns out tough
TIA


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually use 2 different cornbread recipes. I have one that is like Vickers that I use for the cornbread the day before Thanksgiving that will become cornbread dressing. For the dressing it helps for the cornbread to be a bit bland and dry. For the cornbread that I will sit back and eat with a glass of ice tea, however, I want a soft sweet and moist piece of cornbread. I had a great recipe that the Navy uses, and I loved it dearly, yet over time, it has turned up missing. If anyone has the military cornbread recipe, it is the best one I have ever tasted. The next best recipe that I have used is slightly modified from the one that appears on page 134 of Better Homes & Gardens New Cook Book 14th edition. I use 3 eggs, 3 Tablespoons of sugar and buttermilk instead of regular milk. Their recipe is;

1 cup All Purpose flour
3/4 cup corn meal (I specifically prefer yellow)
2-3 tablespoons sugar (as I said I use 3)
2 and 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter (to melt in pan)
2 eggs (I use 3)
1 cup milk (I use buttermilk, though heavy cream or whole milk will do)
1/4 cup oil or melted butter (I use the fullest measure on this one)


That recipe was from the cook book mentioned. The () are what I do. Again, that was Better Homes and Garden Cook Book 14th edition page 134 copyright 2006. That is very close to the Jiffy mix in flavor and texture, and yeilds the same as two boxes of the Jiffy corn muffin mix.

May I ask if you are making Southwest Chili Bake?


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I wonder if you could use yogurt instead of the buttermilk? I make my own, so I almost always have some on hand.

I just made cornbread night before last but I just used my regular (goat) milk. I'll have to try it some time with yogurt.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Zilli, Goats milk would make fine cornbread, in my opinion. I suppose you could use yogurt. The one that I can't stand is when someone goes on the health binge and decides skim milk or 2% will work fine. It turns out so dry. My mother in law made the worst cornbread that I ever tasted, though if she had cooked it in a square pan we could use them for paving very swampy roadways. My wife thought that flavorless bricks was what cornbread was suppose to be like. Granted she was from Alabama and I am from New Hampshire, and cornbread is a southern food, but still. I brought her home the recipe from work. I wasn't the cook. I was the guy who fixed the galley equipment. She went from making the same bricks as her mom to making alright eating stuff, until she was told that if everyone replaced milk with 2% we would never know the difference and would never age or something.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Bob Huntress said:


> She went from making the same bricks as her mom to making alright eating stuff, until she was told that if everyone replaced milk with 2% we would never know the difference and would never age or something.


:grin:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The buttermilk is only needed in recipes calling for baking soda, as opposed to baking powder. Yogurt will work too. You just need the acid that interacts with the soda to cause the rising. Recipes using baking powder can use water, milk or anything in between, as acid is included in the mix.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Zilli, cooking within the family is humorous for the Huntresses. I am not a cook, mind you. I fix and maintain refrigeration and cooking equipment so I have a good working relationship with some good cooks. I maintain several binders of recipes that I've aquired over the years and my family, and inlaws assume I can cook. They will call me and ask if I know how to thicken sauce or make basic stuff from scrap, as if I were a cook. One Thanksgiving, I actually think it was the day before, my wife came to me and asked if I knew what pie I would like for Thanksgiving dinner? I told her apple. She replied that she didn't have any apple pie recipe, and looked at me, as if I was going to arise from my comfortable seat and make one myself. I looked up as seriously as I could and said, "If you call my mom, she would probably tell you how to make a great apple pie." I went the rest of the holiday season without being asked by my wife for any recipe input at all. 


We discuss specific moments or events. I do want to make sure that I am honest. Overall my wife is not a bad cook, and we both do the cooking around here. She has her method, while I have mine. There is nothing wrong with her following recipes as they are written. In fact there is a lot right about it. I know I talk a little trash about my wife and cooking, and clearly she and I have different approaches to how we cook, but the really funny stories about my wife and cooking are not that common. If you ever were to try something my wife cooked, you would most likely enjoy it.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Bob Huntress said:


> We discuss specific moments or events. I do want to make sure that I am honest. Overall my wife is not a bad cook, and we both do the cooking around here. She has her method, while I have mine. There is nothing wrong with her following recipes as they are written. In fact there is a lot right about it. I know I talk a little trash about my wife and cooking, and clearly she and I have different approaches to how we cook, but the really funny stories about my wife and cooking are not that common. If you ever were to try something my wife cooked, you would most likely enjoy it.


I am a follow-the-recipe kind of person myself; I rarely stray from the printed (or written) word - or what I see on my computer screen when I google a recipe. 

I totally lack imagination or creativity when it comes to cooking (really, about anything, for that matter).

My 22-year-old son, however, is a wonderful and creative cook, something he obviously didn't get from me. He starts with an "official" recipe and then tweaks it until it becomes his own creation.

He makes a lot of Thai food and whips up wonderful enchiladas. In fact, he will cook up a couple of big pans of enchiladas on his day off and take them to work with him, where his co-workers buy them from him. 

So, while he got his compassion and love of animals from me, he most certainly didn't get his cooking talent from me. lol


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

vicker said:


> The buttermilk is only needed in recipes calling for baking soda, as opposed to baking powder. Yogurt will work too. You just need the acid that interacts with the soda to cause the rising. Recipes using baking powder can use water, milk or anything in between, as acid is included in the mix.


I put yogurt in my pancakes (on the rare occasions that I make them) instead of milk - they are wonderful.

I also used yogurt this summer in my zucchini bread as a substitute for the vegetable oil. It worked wonderfully and I like to think was a much healthier alternative.

I didn't know about the connection between the acid and the soda and being able to use "anything" when you're using baking powder. I guess that's what happens when you just blindly follow recipes like I do and don't question any of it. :bash:


----------

